# Dog Rescue Adventure Stories



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone have stories of their dog rescuing adventures? I have a few and will share some soon but would also like to read other peoples'!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Meaning what? Like stories of how the dog was actually rescued (like from a burning building)? Or like what you've done with your rescue dog?


----------



## stopbsl (Jul 13, 2011)

Once,We were at a park ,and there was this pomeranian on the hill.So,we caught it(the dom had a leash) and we take it up.then down the stairs and there was the dogs owner.


----------

